# Paxos/Antipaxos



## pussycat (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there, are there any expats living on either Paxos or Antipaxos. If so, can you tell me what it is like in winter, please?


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello pussycat...Very quite, like all the ismall slands...but maybe this is the thing you are looking for?


----------

